# Best Way To Level A 2500HD?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I recently purchased a 2015 Chevy 2500HD double cab 6.0 and I put an 8.5' Fisher XV2 on it. I want to level it but, I don't want to make it ride worse. What's the best way to level it and not make the ride worse?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Airbags


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Dynamite will level that truck. I can't tell you abputthe ride quality.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

You can change the tortion bar to diffrent settings , keep the front low if you tow heavy loads or carry heavy payloads so you sit more level . Crank them up to the highest setting for heavy plows like yours so you sit more level . Do you have the 6 K front axle this also makes a diffrence when plowing . Your newer GM has diffrent settings on the tortion bars the older ones you randomly crank up . Make sure the front end is jacked up with no weight is on the suspention when cranking up . The new ones are made for this so no front end alignment should be needed .


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

mercer_me said:


> I recently purchased a 2015 Chevy 2500HD double cab 6.0 and I put an 8.5' Fisher XV2 on it. I want to level it but, I don't want to make it ride worse. What's the best way to level it and not make the ride worse?
> 
> View attachment 192105


On my 2012 I turned the torsion bars up, I think it was 4 complete turns got me an inch in height. I measured the bottom of the front fender turned the bolts to tighten the bars then tried to bounce the front of the truck to center it and measure again.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I change the torsion bar keys. They allow you to raise the front end with no added ride change.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

They don’t make airbags for IFS that I have ever seen.

The correct way to do a level kit and keep a quality reside is to get the correct cognito a arms and the correct length shocks to correct the geometry.

The cause of the rough ride from cranking torsion bars comes from two things. The main thing is your upper a arm coming in contact with your frame when your suspension unloads. The second is if you level your truck, but you keep your factory shocks, the shocks limit out and give you a thud when the suspension unloads.

A quality kit with new shocks and the corrected a arms will keep you with that smooth gm ifs ride.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

https://cognitomotorsports.com/i-30...ake=GM||year=2015||model=2500||submodel=TRUCK


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Some light reading on the topic

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/raising-front-end.173852/#post-2289127

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/leveling-kit-pros-and-cons.170958/

Wade has very good pictures in his thread here that shoes the upper a arm kit during install.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/1-source-asphalt-solutions.174300/page-2


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> They don't make airbags for IFS that I have ever seen.
> 
> The correct way to do a level kit and keep a quality reside is to get the correct cognito a arms and the correct length shocks to correct the geometry.
> 
> ...


Sorry, i forgot chevy ran ifs.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> They don't make airbags for IFS that I have ever seen.
> 
> The correct way to do a level kit and keep a quality reside is to get the correct cognito a arms and the correct length shocks to correct the geometry.
> 
> ...


I have air shocks on my 07 3500. Tied into the.same compressor that does the bags in the back.
Spendy but I really like the ride adjustment between running a 900lb plow and not.
https://riderite.com/Level-Rite Product Detail

Best way to level it would be a salter though...


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> I have air shocks on my 07 3500. Tied into the.same compressor that does the bags in the back.
> Spendy but I really like the ride adjustment between running a 900lb plow and not.
> https://riderite.com/Level-Rite Product Detail
> 
> Best way to level it would be a salter though...


Loaded or unloaded lol


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Mr.Markus said:


> I have air shocks on my 07 3500. Tied into the.same compressor that does the bags in the back.
> Spendy but I really like the ride adjustment between running a 900lb plow and not.
> https://riderite.com/Level-Rite Product Detail
> 
> Best way to level it would be a salter though...


I had considered adding air shocks to mine a few years ago, but i heard a bunch of horror stories about people breaking their shock mounts and cracking their frame.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Brndnstffrd said:


> I had considered adding air shocks to mine a few years ago, but i heard a bunch of horror stories about people breaking their shock mounts and cracking their frame.


I cracked my frame long before I added the air shocks...lol.
On the 2015 you should be good, if you can even get the kit to fit it anymore.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I used rough country leveling kit


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buy a Ford.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah wait for the ford with heated tail gates so your hands will be warm while your pushing it


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Buy a Ford.












You must have missed the part where he said that he did not want to compromise the ride quality...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Buy a Ford.


Fords...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jmac5058 said:


> You can change the tortion bar to diffrent settings , keep the front low if you tow heavy loads or carry heavy payloads so you sit more level . Crank them up to the highest setting for heavy plows like yours so you sit more level . Do you have the 6 K front axle this also makes a diffrence when plowing . Your newer GM has diffrent settings on the tortion bars the older ones you randomly crank up . Make sure the front end is jacked up with no weight is on the suspention when cranking up . The new ones are made for this so no front end alignment should be needed .


My second favorite Massbuddy...where ya been? I'd use the other title but it won't fly.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My second favorite Massbuddy...where ya been? I'd use the other title but it won't fly.


dare I ask who is first?










I know, I know... who is *ON* first


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dont worrie iv been lurking , retired from plowing but not from the antics of this site of wich your at or near the top . 
Proud Masshole here


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> dare I ask who is first?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know a guy...apparently his membership lapsed, he used to.be a member here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jmac5058 said:


> Dont worrie iv been lurking , retired from plowing but not from the antics of this site of wich your at or near the top .
> Proud Masshole here


Well, if you retired from plowing you're smarter than me.

Thinking about it, you might be my favorite Massbuddy, since you have a good sense of humor about it.

@Philbilly2 "this guy" is the one I "know".

https://www.plowsite.com/members/big-dog-d.13573/


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well, if you retired from plowing you're smarter than me.
> 
> Thinking about it, you might be my favorite Massbuddy, since you have a good sense of humor about it.
> 
> ...


Did either of _them_ hook you up with a valuable limited edition collectible snowglobe? I see how it is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Did either of _them_ hook you up with a valuable limited edition collectible snowglobe? I see how it is.


Your point?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Your point?


----------



## mam19582 (Dec 3, 2019)

jmac5058 said:


> You can change the tortion bar to diffrent settings , keep the front low if you tow heavy loads or carry heavy payloads so you sit more level . Crank them up to the highest setting for heavy plows like yours so you sit more level . Do you have the 6 K front axle this also makes a diffrence when plowing . Your newer GM has diffrent settings on the tortion bars the older ones you randomly crank up . Make sure the front end is jacked up with no weight is on the suspention when cranking up . The new ones are made for this so no front end alignment should be needed .


Hey Mark, just bought a 2019 Silverado and really not happy with how low this front end is. Always had a Ford and never had this thought. I want to put a plow on asap but gather from reading to put a leveling kit on it. Do you know if I install a western plow if it would interfere with leveling the truck later. I would figure it should be leveled first.(I know you say just crank it up. I don't know enough about chevys) Time is critical. Thx, Mike M


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mam19582 said:


> Hey Mark, just bought a 2019 Silverado and really not happy with how low this front end is. Always had a Ford and never had this thought. I want to put a plow on asap but gather from reading to put a leveling kit on it. Do you know if I install a western plow if it would interfere with leveling the truck later. I would figure it should be leveled first.(I know you say just crank it up. I don't know enough about chevys) Time is critical. Thx, Mike M


Western plows are adjustable to what the buckets sit at.










You can level know or level later.


----------



## mam19582 (Dec 3, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> Western plows are adjustable to what the buckets sit at.
> 
> View attachment 198300
> 
> ...


Thanks Philbilly2, I didn't want to remove the installed frame later to install a level kit. A friend is offering to pay for the frame and install so I'm back out plowing for him. (I was thinking of calling it quits) He's got a choice of extra westerns for me to use.(I always had f350s with Boss plows)) This truck probably needs the front end raised. About a 2 1/2" difference. 42 1/2" in the back and 40" in the front.(ground to center of tire and wheel well.) I'm afraid the weight of the plow is going to lower it much more. There is a lot of level kits out there. Any suggestions? I have a 2019 LTZ with the Z71 package and it has the rancho shocks. It has the Duramax which the weight of that I'm sure doesn't help. I can't figure why Chevy doesn't have it a little more level. I didn't want a 3500 because of the stiff ride. I'm 61 now with a bad back. Thanks ahead. Mike M


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mam19582 said:


> Thanks Philbilly2, I didn't want to remove the installed frame later to install a level kit. A friend is offering to pay for the frame and install so I'm back out plowing for him. (I was thinking of calling it quits) He's got a choice of extra westerns for me to use.(I always had f350s with Boss plows)) This truck probably needs the front end raised. About a 2 1/2" difference. 42 1/2" in the back and 40" in the front.(ground to center of tire and wheel well.) I'm afraid the weight of the plow is going to lower it much more. There is a lot of level kits out there. Any suggestions? I have a 2019 LTZ with the Z71 package and it has the rancho shocks. It has the Duramax which the weight of that I'm sure doesn't help. I can't figure why Chevy doesn't have it a little more level. I didn't want a 3500 because of the stiff ride. I'm 61 now with a bad back. Thanks ahead. Mike M


So to be honest with you, I have no preference in brands from my stand point for a leveling kit. I honestly don't even know what brand is even on my current truck.

Here is what i did on my last few trucks.

My 2016 Sierra - I used new upper control arms, new torsion keys, a 1" rear block, and new Bilstein 5100 shocks

Knowing what I know now now... I have the same setup on my current 19 Seirra, but I kept my stock Ranchos this time. They have a very quality bracket available now that you add to the front and the rears are already long enough.

My 2016 Silverado that I currently have my plow on, I did not put a leveling kit on it. I only installed a set of Timbrens in front and I carry a 9-6 MVP3.


----------



## mam19582 (Dec 3, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> So to be honest with you, I have no preference in brands from my stand point for a leveling kit. I honestly don't even know what brand is even on my current truck.
> 
> Here is what i did on my last few trucks.
> 
> ...


Thx, I was just looking at the Maxxcam7 kit along with many others brands. If I raise it the full 2 1/2", they recommend new upper control arms. Sounds to me even if I raise it 2" which should be sufficient, I should probably put the recommended upper control arms on too. Sounds to me a warmer weather job. I guess I'll go ahead and get the plow undercarriage installed and see how it works out until I get the level kit either installed or me doing it in the spring. Can't thank you enough for replying back. Mike M


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mam19582 said:


> Thx, I was just looking at the Maxxcam7 kit along with many others brands. If I raise it the full 2 1/2", they recommend new upper control arms. Sounds to me even if I raise it 2" which should be sufficient, I should probably put the recommended upper control arms on too. Sounds to me a warmer weather job. I guess I'll go ahead and get the plow undercarriage installed and see how it works out until I get the level kit either installed or me doing it in the spring. Can't thank you enough for replying back. Mike M


With any proper level kit, I would do the upper control arms. Then your suspension unloads with the standard control arms, it produces a "thud" feeling. The upper control arms eliminate that issue.

I did not due control arms on quite a few leveled trucks that I have had through the years, but after I started doing them, I would not level a truck without them. The difference in ride is there for the small cost.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mam19582 said:


> Thx, I was just looking at the Maxxcam7 kit along with many others brands


I did those on 1 truck... I would not waste my money again...


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Philbilly2 said:


> I did not due control arms on quite a few leveled trucks that I have had through the years, but after I started doing them, I would not level a truck without them. The difference in ride is there for the small cost.


Not to take this off topic, but what do you mean small cost? What control arms are you using? I havent seen any that I would consider a small cost.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Not to take this off topic, but what do you mean small cost? What control arms are you using? I havent seen any that I would consider a small cost.


I would have to pull my invoice. I didnt order them, my mechanic who installed and aligned ordered them for me. $500 bucks is what sticks out for some reason.

When you look at the cost of a rough country 3.5" kit, at $600 bucks for the whole kit with shocks, blocks, keys, and uppers... those seem pretty economical in my book.

https://www.roughcountry.com/gm-sus...Q2Yx0eFRWsjJJEDD1oUVzwfqg_NuTCGxoCigMQAvD_BwE


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Never looked into Rough Country pricing since i had heard bad things about them. I will say the other brands that I had checked into... $$$$$


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have the rough country keys they where done my a professional no problems here


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What???


----------



## mam19582 (Dec 3, 2019)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I have the rough country keys they where done my a professional no problems here


When your pro did the keys, did he level or lift the front and rear suspension? If you just leveled and picked the front up, did you also have the upper control arms replaced ? Some people say if I only level and bring the front up 2" and no more, the upper control arms don't need to be replaced. Sorry for all the questions but If I do this, I want to do it right. Thanks Mike M


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

mam19582 said:


> Sorry for all the questions but If I do this, I want to do it right. Thanks Mike M


I know you are new here but Philbilly2 is the resident GM expert. He's owned pretty much all of them and when he gives advice it's usually spot-on.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

My friend used 2 torsion keys 1.5 to 2inch level kit with 2 spacers for the shocks i have enough clearance to my v plow i have no problems the back end was always higher then the front now it level


----------



## mam19582 (Dec 3, 2019)

Brndnstffrd said:


> I know you are new here but Philbilly2 is the resident GM expert. He's owned pretty much all of them and when he gives advice it's usually spot-on.


----------



## mam19582 (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks Brndnstffrd,
I appreciate all the feedback and good advice. I'm going to do the kit with the upper control arms. This is the only truck I've owned that my wife actually likes the ride. I don't want to jeopardize that. She does help and spend time plowing with me, especially because I give her half the money. Ha! She mentioned to me that she has no idea why I bought a truck with such a low front end. It will be leveled soon. I'll let you guys know how I made out. I'm getting to old for this stuff. Thanks again everyone. This is a great plowsite forum! Mike M


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mam19582 said:


> When your pro did the keys, did he level or lift the front and rear suspension? If you just leveled and picked the front up, did you also have the upper control arms replaced ? Some people say if I only level and bring the front up 2" and no more, the upper control arms don't need to be replaced. Sorry for all the questions but If I do this, I want to do it right. Thanks Mike M


You can do it.

I have done keys and shock extenders and no block in the rear
I have done keys and shock extenders with a block in the rear
I have done keys and new length shocks with a block in the rear
I have done keys with uppers, new length shocks, and a block in the rear
I have done keys with uppers, shock extenders, and a block in the rear.

Of all the trucks that I have leveled/ lifted, I would say that my favorite stance/ride is a keyed truck with uppers and a block in the rear. If you have good shocks to start with, shocks vs extenders is a null point with the quality extenders they produce now a days. (old ones were garbage)

BUT... to answer your question... I have had trucks that I have leveled and even leveled with a small block in the rear without doing the uppers in the past. You are able to get 2" all day out of the stock a arms.
Will those upper a arms hit the stops all the time while you drive... yes.
Will they function and carry a plow, yes, all day long.
Does the truck look good, sure.
Would I do it again after having the correct uppers on a truck... nope. The ride is not the same.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have done keys and shock extenders and no block in the rear
> I have done keys and shock extenders with a block in the rear
> I have done keys and new length shocks with a block in the rear
> I have done keys with uppers, new length shocks, and a block in the rear
> I have done keys with uppers, shock extenders, and a block in the rear.


Ok Sam I am...


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

mercer_me said:


> I recently purchased a 2015 Chevy 2500HD double cab 6.0 and I put an 8.5' Fisher XV2 on it. I want to level it but, I don't want to make it ride worse. What's the best way to level it and not make the ride worse?
> 
> View attachment 192105


I've had good luck with a sander and 2 yards of sand.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not sure why everyone wants to level their trucks...leaving them going downhill helps bleed air oot of the cylinders.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure why everyone wants to level their trucks...leaving them going downhill helps bleed air oot of the cylinders.


Don't you loose compression that way?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure why everyone wants to level their trucks...leaving them going downhill helps bleed air oot of the cylinders.


WTF do you just say anything to get your post count up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> WTF do you just say anything to get your post count up


Yes, except I use proper grammar and punctuation.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

OK quiz master


----------



## Downeastah (Jan 16, 2020)

mercer_me said:


> I recently purchased a 2015 Chevy 2500HD double cab 6.0 and I put an 8.5' Fisher XV2 on it. I want to level it but, I don't want to make it ride worse. What's the best way to level it and not make the ride worse?
> 
> View attachment 192105


----------



## Downeastah (Jan 16, 2020)

If you haven't leveled it yet get the kit from Cognito. It'll keep your ball joints level, your torsion bar won't have to be cranked on and the ride is fine. I leveled my 02 CC Duramax with it and put a one inch bloke in the back. Perfectly level and a shade taller to.


----------

